# got my water report!



## glenn (24 Apr 2009)

i sent an email to severn trent asking for a few specific chemical meausements...i got 4 pages of about 140 diferent chemicals from my water  -some i have never heared of-e.g-Hexachlorobutadiene and methabenzthiazuron  -(scrabble eat your hear out  )

i did get some usefull readings though-
nitrate-average-17.4
nitrite-average-0.004
nitrite/nitrate calculated-average-0.349
ammonium-average-0.013
pH-average-7.688
iron-average-7.833
sulphate-average-92.8
boron-average-0.051
manganese-average-1.608
sodium-average-24.125
'free chlorine'-average-0.111
'total cholrine'-average-0.311
nickel-average-1.825
copper-average-0.013
'total organic carbon'-average-2.793
selenuim-average-0.555
Aluminium-average-11.375
do any of these ^^ seem strangley low or high?


----------



## aaronnorth (24 Apr 2009)

the ones you need to know (if you need too that is!) are

pH
ammonia/ ammonium
nitrite
nitrate
chlorine?
Nitrate
phosphate
potassium

then all the different compunds in trace elements.

But in all seriousness i doubt this will make the slight difference in your dosing regime.


----------



## chris1004 (25 Apr 2009)

I agree Aaron as far as your plants are concerned I doubt that it makes much differance. IMO the chemical makeup of the water matters more to the fish that we choose to keep in it. It appears to me that there are different types of aquarist on this website, which is good for healthy debate. Some seem to be concerned mainly with plants and choose hardy fish to add decoration whilst others strive to keep delicate fish but in planted tanks and I think it depends on which side of the fence that your on as to the opinions that you adopt. Maybe thats generalising a little to much but you get my drift.


----------



## GreenNeedle (25 Apr 2009)

I am one of those who has fish and builds scapes around the same fish whilst trying to breed too.  I don't test nor know what the content of my water is.  It just goes straight in each week.

The only parameter I know is that the ph is 7.2 before CO2 starts and about 6.4 at lights off.  No idea what the tap Ph is.  I assume it will be different to the pre-CO2 tank water.  Even saying the above.  thoses readings were from a different house 7 miles away before I moved and taken a couple of years ago, so could be way off these days 

AC


----------



## chris1004 (25 Apr 2009)

I'd rather be lucky than good any day mate.  . 

I reckon though that the water quality is probably pretty good in Lincolshire as opposed to the water in my area which is very hard and very chalky. Our supply pipework is probably pre victorian and almost certainly consists of a high percentage of lead piping throughout its length.

To be honest though I don't worry about the water quality that I get from the tap at all as I'm only concerned with what I do to treat it after it gets to me (to the point of paranoia) as your probably well aware by now. 100% reconstituted RO water leaves nothing to chance, will cost more, and may not be totally necessary, but it is without any doubt totally safe for my fish, and thats all that matters to me (the absolutly 'no doubt' bit).


----------



## nickmcmechan (25 Apr 2009)

the one that jumped out to me was the high levels of aluminium, not good for the fish at all i'm afraid...i'd be using a HMA if I were you


----------



## glenn (25 Apr 2009)

whats HMA?


----------

